# AETE running out of test pilots?



## The Bread Guy (26 Nov 2009)

From MERX:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/90186/post-893064#msg893064



> .... This particular pilot is the only successful candidate from the selection process. If he cannot attend this training then no one can be trained on that serial. If this particular pilot does not complete the training, then he cannot be employed or posted to AETE in APS 2011. The impact on AETE will be the lose of qualified Flight Test Pilots in APS 2010 and 2011 with no one to replace the departing personnel which is of a great concern for the Department of National Defence, AETE ....



Am I reading this right?  If we don't train this person, we're going to run out of test pilots by 2011?


----------



## C1Dirty (16 Dec 2009)

Anyone know what the operational impact of not having AETE would be? If we purchase 'off the shelf' and piggy bank on the upgrades of countries who operate larger fleets (no made in Canada solutions) could we get by without them?  No disrespect intended, I guess I just don't fully comprehend their purpose.


----------



## observor 69 (16 Dec 2009)

An older news story but it gives some idea of the projects they deal with;
http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/4w-4e/nr-sp/index-eng.asp?id=837

Present web page:
http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/4w-4e/units-unites/page-eng.asp?id=610


----------



## hauger (16 Dec 2009)

C1Dirty said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the operational impact of not having AETE would be? If we purchase 'off the shelf' and piggy bank on the upgrades of countries who operate larger fleets (no made in Canada solutions) could we get by without them?  No disrespect intended, I guess I just don't fully comprehend their purpose.



You'd think you could get away with piggy backing, but no, buying run of the mill off the shelf already in use common aircraft would still need to be Canadian tested to be issued the certification.  The 130J that's been used by other countries for over a decade now will be delivered to AETE this spring for it's follow-on testing (it's already undergone some testing earlier in the program with a US aircraft).


----------



## Strike (17 Dec 2009)

hauger said:
			
		

> You'd think you could get away with piggy backing, but no, buying run of the mill off the shelf already in use common aircraft would still need to be Canadian tested to be issued the certification.  The 130J that's been used by other countries for over a decade now will be delivered to AETE this spring for it's follow-on testing (it's already undergone some testing earlier in the program with a US aircraft).



The work they do at AETE is so much more than testing new aircraft that come on the line.  If that's all they did then it would be pretty boring considering the frequency with which we purchase new planes.

This is from the site:


> The personnel of AETE are proud to be accountable for the evaluation of all new equipment introduced to the fleets and to be called upon for informed opinion in addressing the sometimes difficult issues associated with the technological aspects of the application of air power.



The people there test everything from the aircraft to safety equipment.  Every little piece that we wear or use has to be tested to some extent so that mistakes are made in a controlled setting and not in the field.

I've seen some of the results of the work they've done and, trust me, it's a worthwhile unit to have.


----------



## hauger (17 Dec 2009)

Thanks Strike.  I was actually fully aware of what AETE does and what test pilots themselves do.  The question, though, was asking if we could get by without AETE and test pilots by buying FAA approved off the shelf parts with NATO numbers, and I answered "no".  But yes, you're right, AETE does a considerable amount more than testing and approving new aircraft.  Still not sure how that helped answer the original question though.


----------

